# replacing invalid security id with default security id



## ace2606 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yesterday I finally allowed windows xp home edition SP2 to run check disk , something i regret doing ..

I know many are familiar with this problem , I got this message:
replacing invalid security id with default security id for file 1 
.
.
.replacing invalid security id with default security id for file 55000 

then my pc restarted , i could not access the start menu, media files could not be played, wireless internet cant be configured, anti virus is dead, files can not be moved to cds, or dragged by the mouse

I am not an expert , but i tried to use system restore , and it says please restart your pc to access system restore, which doesnt work. I tried to run the last known good config was the same.. Safe mode was the same..

Is there any solution to this problem? Is my pc dead. I didnt want to format it as I have important files in there which i could not back up!!

Please help


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi ace2606, welcome to TSF..

you could try running a repair installation using your XP install disc:
http://www.windowsreinstall.com/winxphome/installxpcdrepair/indexfullpage.htm


----------



## ace2606 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have no cd its inbuilt.. tried using recovery console.. but theres an error!


----------



## rob8od (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the exact same problem. It began right after I tried to create an additional partition using partition magic. I can't find my XP installation disk either, and System restore won't run. Is there a way to order just the disk if you still have the XP CD Key on the box for your computer? Can anyone else help with this problem? I was just going to save all my important files to my other hard drive and re-install after getting the XP disk, but I can't even drag files or cut and paste!!

I just tried to use NERO to burn my important files to DVD, but when I try to run it, it displays the message "An error using the COM/OLE occurs. Please check the installation of COM on your computer. I can't open Internet explorer or Firefox, (I have to use Google Chrome to go online, and then I can't even download any files). I want to say my hard drive is toast, but I'm using my hard drive right now and I am able to load up windows and run some programs, although I have no sound and obviously can't run all my programs.

Oh, and I just tried to delete a file and it says "The recycle bin on C: is corrupted, do you want to empty the recycle bin for this drive?"


----------



## tomdunn (Dec 10, 2009)

I've used Norton Partition Magic V8 to create partitions supporting a dual boot OS (WinXP & Win7). The system has been up and running well for over a week. For some reason today my computer ended up performing a Chkdsk and it had problems with security ID's (SID's) and Index Entries on my whole drive. Without knowing whether to let it proceed or stop it midstream I let it finish. Now both OS's have problems although the Win7 side was able to correct itself. The XP side has lost all ability for programs to pass data (OLE type transfers) and I think it's because Chkdsk replaced the SID's with a "default" SID. I'm suspecting Norton has heard about this before because I found a website thread with someone having this problem back in the Win2K days. The Norton help individual was NOT helpful at all for this person. I started to remove all programs and reinstall but the system complains that Windows Installer is bad and needs to be fixed and won't let me uninstall anything. I'm suspecting the scrambling of my SID's by Chkdsk has made Installer inoperative too.


----------

